# Schl oB



## yward (Jan 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what Schl oB is? It's listed after the name of a young adult dog that I'm looking at.

Thanks,
Y


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Technically there is no such thing as a SchH OB. There are 3 levels. OB1, OB2, OB3 (no SchH preceding the title). It is the obedience part of the SchH1, 2 and 3. Some people do these because their dog isn't ready for the other two phases, isn't suitable for SchH, the people don't want to do protection/tracking, or the dog is retired and they just want to trial their dog or support the club.


----------



## yward (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

if you do the obedience part of the Ob1 and you want to get your full OB1: obedience, protection, and tracking would u have to redo all of it or can you do portions at a time and still pass?

hope this makes sense


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jackson,

No, for a SchH title, all phases must be completed at the same time. A SchHA+TR1 does not = SchH1.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

To get a SchH title you must pass all three phases on the same day. That is part of the test.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

So if you get a OB1 while you're still training for the SchH1 will the SchH1 title replace the OB1 title when you do finally get it? Or are they still separate titles?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You mean as far as listing the titles after the dog's name? No, you can still list both. They are separate things. The SchH titles are technically what are considered "titles". The others are just to help fill trials and to give people something to do.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

lhczth said:


> To get a SchH title you must pass all three phases on the same day. That is part of the test.


Lisa did you mean to say all three phases in the same trial?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, but you are correct. I wasn't thinking about regional or national events nor clubs that have split events (usually because of heat).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some OB1s are not SchH 1 obedience. I have a dog with an OB1 that is the P1 obedience for the UKC Dog Sport (no longer exists). It's the same designation for that - OB1 - but was not a Schutzhund trial.


----------

